# Biggest surprise of the season!



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I just can't contain my joy right now!! Yesterday the 9th, at 4pm, our percentage show doe, Ci-Dawn Farms Presley kidded twins to our full blood buck Moose! Both parents are traditionally colored and we've been eagerly waiting for this kiddos!

And GET THIS! BOTH ARE SOLID RED! Yipppppeeee!!  buck and a doe! Doe will most definitely be a keeper if she makes it! Her momma rejected her, so we've put her on a bottle. She took a couple bottles earlier today, but she refused to take it this evening, so I'm a little concerned. I'll keep everyone updated on her stability though.

Buck weighed 12lbs, and girl 10lbs. Out of a FF who delivered entirely unassisted! The doe is the lighter color with the white toes, and the buck is the dark cherry red with black points. The last picture is of the doe kid, Bentleigh with mom Presley and grandma Bayleigh! 3 generations and grandma is one of our last remaining foundation does!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

They are wonderful!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thank you! I apologize for the low quality pictures! Will take some better ones in the morning!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what a great surprise! Hope she's doing better with her bottle!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Such beautiful kids, congrats.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow! That is prescious! Congrats!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They are so beautiful!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

CONGRATS Regan!! They are gorgeous!!! What a great surprise!! We breed for color... and STILL get traditionals!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! So excited. We MAY keep the boy as a commercial herd sire- if we don't, he'll be for sale. 

The girl still won't take a bottle, though we're syringe feeding right now. Hopin she makes it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Have you tried using different nipples? We had a bottle kid who wouldn't take one nipple, so we used another and he downed the whole bottle... The smaller the better. We used a baby bottle on one for a while and she took to that REALLY well.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Always nice to have solid red


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

WOW! Solid red out of traditionals! What a surprise! They are cute!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

The doe kid isnt going to make it /: Shes on her last breaths.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> The doe kid isnt going to make it /: Shes on her last breaths.


That's horrible! ): SOOO sorry!


----------



## FaintingKY (Feb 23, 2013)

So sorry!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no. I'm so so very sorry.  How sad.  Do you have any clue as to why?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice babies!! Congrats!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh no. I'm so so very sorry.  How sad.  Do you have any clue as to why?


She just kind of lost her will. It's such a shame. Thanks everyone for the condolences.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

So did you figure out what she died from ?


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh no . So sorry. Hugs


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry that's so hard.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh no. Is she gone? Have you tube feed her? Some havd a harder time getting use to the bottle. Please say she is still there. She is beautiful.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Oh no. Is she gone? Have you tube feed her? Some havd a harder time getting use to the bottle. Please say she is still there. She is beautiful.


We lost her last night unfortunately. We'd been tubing her all day, but her body just shut down.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

im so sorry to hear that it makes it so hard but something must not have been right


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> im so sorry to hear that it makes it so hard but something must not have been right


That's what we're thinking. It's a shame, without a doubt. But the boy is thriving. Which is a plus and I'm grateful for that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

At least the buck should grow out nice and fast with only him.  There is a good side to everything.


----------

